# Waggler - Montage



## PetriHelix (10. April 2003)

Hi,

wie montiert ihr eigentlich eure Waggler und was sind eure Lieblingsmodelle? Habe einen kristallklaren (6g) Waggler hier liegen und wollte einfach mal nachfragen wie man diese am besten montiert. 
Eine andere Frage ist, wie findet ihr die richtige Tiefe? Angenommen ich angle auf 20m Entfernung an einem Teich den ich nicht sehr gut kenne... Ich kann ja erstmal nicht wissen wie tief es dort ist, möchte aber direkt über Grund angeln. Also Waggler dran, Stopperknoten montiert, Blei dran und noch ein Vorfach mit Haken... Wie bekomme ich jetzt die richtige Tiefe raus? Ein Lotblei wird mir wohl beim Wurf abfallen (könnte ich mir vorstellen).


----------



## Lenzibald (10. April 2003)

Machs einfach wie ich nimm ein 5 oder 7 Gramm Birnenblei und hängs statt dem vorfach beim Karabiner ein da kannst auswerfen wie du willst des fällt sicher nicht ab. Ich nehm meist Drennan Waggler sind voll vorgebleit dann ein kleinen Blieischrot zum Karabiner mit dem Birnenblei die tiefe ausloten und dann zwischen 50cm und 1m tiefer stellen Köder drann auswerfen und dann Schnur spannen bis vom Waggler nur mehr ein ganz kleines Stückchen zu sehen ist. Wenn jetzt ein Fisch anbeißt kommt die Pose entweder etwas aus dem Wasser oder taucht ab. Ich habe mit dieser montage die besten Erfolge. Damit der Waggler nicht direkt beim Karabiner hängt kann  beim Werfen leicht zu verheddern führen gibts eine gute Abhilfe. Ich fang mit der Montage so an zuerst Stopperknoten dann Glasperle dann kleiner Karabiner zum Poseneinhängen dann Noch ne Glasperle dann Silikonstopper als nächste bleischrot nochn karabiner und Vorfach. Der silikonstopper dient dazu die Pose vom Bleischrot fernzuhalten ich kann den Abstand vom Blei zur Pose variieren. So hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich.


----------



## Veit (10. April 2003)

Ich fische fast ausschließlich mit feststehender Pose. Laufposenmontage sind mit zu verwicklungsanfällig und außerdem verrutschen die Stopperknoten häufig. Meine Waggler befestige ich ganz einfach mit einem Posen-Konnektor von Stonfo auf der Schur. Damit verrutscht garantiert nichts.


----------



## schirinowski (11. April 2003)

also:

ein sehr geiler artikel von einem fähigen mann findet sich hier:

http://www.totalfishing.nl/witvis/matchvissen/matchvissen.asp (zweiteilig)

dort wird eigentlich alles sehr gut erklärt.

ich mache es so- siehe auch skizze:
hauptschnur: 12-14
schlagschnur, länge nach wassertiefe, durchmesser nach gewicht des wagglers von 0.16 bis 0.20
haupt- und schlagschnur werden über einen albright knoten verbunden. beide schnüre sind sogenannte sinkschnüre.
die vorbereitete schlagschnur wickle ich auf entsprechende brettchen auf, so ist man in minuten startbereit.

montage:

drei stopperknoten aus 0.10 oder 0.12 schnur; ich nehme neongelbe, man sucht den stopper nicht so lange, enden auf 2mm an jeder seite stutzen. 
davor eine perle und darunter einen stonfo posen adapter typ: 360; in diesen klinkt man den waggler.

###
nimm nicht die typ247- die zerstören die schnur! 
hier der link: http://www.stonfo.com/Menu2_eng.htm
dann catalogue-> match-> float attachments
(typ 27, 255 und 307 sind spitze für festmontagen)
###

unter die pose kommt wieder eine perle und drei stopperknoten aus 0.18 schnur.
warum?
die pose darf nicht auf das blei rutschen; abstand der drei 18 er stopper und dem blei groesser, als die länge der posenantenne ist.
abstand des hauptbleis zur vorfachschlaufe groesser, als das vorfach lang ist (zwischen 20 und 40 cm).

die bebleiung it sehr kompakt: eine drennan polemaster bleiolive, diese wird auf der schnur mittels zwei schläuchen festgeklemmt, darunter nur ein no. 8 bleischrot zur bissanzeige. verschieben der bleie je nach beissverhalten.

wenn man jetzt die wuerfe sauber abbremst, fischt man den ganzen tag ohne verwicklung.

loten: wie im artikel beschrieben, oder mit einem ssg schrot am haken oder gleich mit der bolorute.

platz überwerfen, schnur absenken, wurfweite markieren. achtung- pose treibt auf dich zu, während die montage auf tiefe geht, bei der wurfweite berücksichtigen. oder- rutenspitze unter wasser bügel auf, montage sinkt auf der stelle; braucht aber viel blei auf der schnur.....

auch wichtig- am vorabend die schnur entfetten (spüli, sinkspray). ich klebe einen schwamm auf meine rutenablage, den ich mit spüli tränke. hierüber ziehe ich bei jedem einholen die schnur- sie sinkt dann perfekt ab.


hoffe, du kannst damit was anfangen.

cheers
marc


----------



## Lenzibald (11. April 2003)

@Schirinowski Deine Montage hat nur einen kleinen Haken find ich. Erstens wozu brauch ich bei ner Posenmontage ne Schlagschnur ich nehm fast immer 0,18er Hauptschnur soll ja feines Fischen sein. Wie du deine Monatge beschreibst ist der schwächste Punkt der Knoten Schlagschnur Hauptschnur. Wenn ich 0,18er Haupt habe nehm ich als Vorfach 0,16 oder 0.14 wenn du aber als Hauptschnur 0,14 hast wie stark ist dann dein Vorfach 0.12. So wie ich das sehe wird bei dir immer falls mal einer deine Schnur zerreißt der Fisch mit der kompletten Montage das Weite suchen. Ich werd mal ein Foto meiner Montagen machen die hat den Vorteil das ich die Laufpose auch als Feststellpose ohne etwas umrüsten zu müssen verwenden  kann wenn die Stelle die ich beangle mal seichter sein sollte.


----------



## Lenzibald (11. April 2003)

So hab mal ein Bild davon gemacht damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann. Mit dem unteren schnurstopper kann ich dann sozusagen ne Festellmontage machen und er hält mir die Pose vom Blei un Haken weg damit nix verheddert.


----------



## schroe (11. April 2003)

Hi,
vorbebleite Waggler verhindern, zusammen mit der kompakten Bebleiung und dem Kniff von Schirinowski (Posenstopper unterhalb, höher angebracht als die Antennenlänge), ein verheddern fast gänzlich. Der Waggler fliegt vorne weg und dann die Montage. Bei nicht vorbebleiten Wagglern wandert der Laufschwimmer im Wurf, schon mal bis an den Stopperknoten.
Richtig gebremst, muß es sich aber auch nicht tüddeln.

Zum Lotblei, Stonfo hat sehr gute Lotbleie, die halten und wiegen nur 3g, 5g,....  Also ideal zum Loten mit fein abgestimmten Posen und leichten Montagen.


----------



## schirinowski (11. April 2003)

also:

vorfach 0.07 bis max 0.10.

der albright hält so geil, das gibtr es gar nicht. 

auf grosse distanz habe ich die schnurdehnung, meine kampfbremse und erfahrung, auf kurze distanz verhindert die schlagschnur einen abriss. 

habe mit diesem feinen zeug schon recht grosse karpfen gefangen, ohne probleme.

mir ist noch eine montage abgerissen, hoechstens mal ein vorfach.

habe einige zeit daran gebastelt funktioniert in dieser form perfekt!

&nbsp;

cheers


----------



## schirinowski (11. April 2003)

@lenzibald:

eine feine schnur fliegt halt weiter, daher die schlagschnur vor dem duennen zeug.

ausserdem kann ich die montage jederzeit fest fischen, indem ich den unteren stopper hochziehe.

cheers


----------



## PetriHelix (11. April 2003)

Hi,

danke für die zahlreichen Antworten... Morgen gehts ans Wasser und dann werde ich die ein oder andere Montage mal testen


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. April 2003)

Hui, Ihr fischt aber Kompliziert.
Ich fische meistens auch mit fester Pose. An so einem Drahtbügeladapter, welcher mit zwei Gummis an der Schnur befestigt wird.
Wenn als Laufpose, dann binde ich meine Stopperknoten selbst, mit Rutenbindegarn. und einer feinen Kunstoffperle dahinter. Dann einen Silicon-Posenadapter, um die Posen auswechseln zu können. Und der untere Stopper, wegen dem Heddern,  ist aus Silicon. wenn der verrutscht ist das relativ egal.

Ansonsten hab ich weder einen Wirbel, noch einen Knoten, noch sonstirgendwas. (Abgesehen von dem Knoten am Haken.) 
Bebleiung je nach gegebenheit, d.h. wie schnell der Köder absinken soll.

Auswechselbare Vorfächer bringen doch nur Wettkampffischern Vorteile.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## schaumburg4 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Waggler - Montage*

wie ist es wenn ich einen normalen waggler mit dem aufdruck 3+1 habe ,..wie muss ich den dann ausbleien?


----------



## plattform7 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Waggler - Montage*



schaumburg4 schrieb:


> wie ist es wenn ich einen normalen waggler mit dem aufdruck 3+1 habe ,..wie muss ich den dann ausbleien?



3 + 1 heißt in der Regel, dass der Waggler mit 3 Gramm vorbebleit ist und noch zusätzlich 1 Gramm verträgt. Ich musste aber feststellen, dass die Angaben herstellerspezifisch sind. Bei den Drennans (Crystals) ist der Waggler bei der angegebenen Bebleiung z.B. komplett unter Wasser. Also probieren geht hier über studieren.


----------



## schaumburg4 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Waggler - Montage*

habe heute schon verwundert getestet,...habe den waggler mal ohne alles einfach so auf teicht gelegt und der waggler hat nichtmal annähernd mit dem körper nach unten gezeigt, der waggler lag einfach auf der oberfläche, ich denke mir doch das wenn er vorbebleit sein soll , dass er dann sich wenigstens ein bisschen hinstellt oder? Er fühlt sich auch nicht so an als ob er wirklich stark vorbebleit ist, ist schwer einzuschätzen beid em ding|kopfkrat

lg schaumburg:m


----------



## stechapfel (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Waggler - Montage*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich fische fast ausschließlich mit feststehender Pose. Laufposenmontage sind mit zu verwicklungsanfällig und außerdem verrutschen die Stopperknoten häufig. Meine Waggler befestige ich ganz einfach mit einem Posen-Konnektor von Stonfo auf der Schur. Damit verrutscht garantiert nichts.



...dann haste aber auch nur Gewässer die flacher sind als deine Rute lang ist...Oder?


Edit: Ups, hab grade gesehen der Thread stammt aus 2003.


----------



## raini08 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Waggler - Montage*



schirinowski schrieb:


> also:
> 
> ein sehr geiler artikel von einem fähigen mann findet sich hier:
> 
> ...


DER ERSTE Link wäre in deutscher Sprache besser verständlich ALS ... und der ZWEITE denn gibt es garnicht mehr #q
#q#q


----------



## el.Lucio (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Waggler - Montage*

Joa, nach 8 Jahren kann sowas schonmal passieren.#c


----------

